
History of the Talos Missile (2017) - DuskStar
https://www.okieboat.com/Talos%20history.html
======
davidgould
The Talos missile was an early long range air-defense missile, about the
length of a city bus, powered by a ramjet and guided by beam following radar.
It was so large that the storage and launchers took up the rear two thirds of
a 700 foot cruiser.

The site [https://okieboat.com](https://okieboat.com) covers all aspects of
the ship and missile system and is a goldmine of information about naval
technology in the beginning of the guided missile era. Lots of detail about
fire control systems, missile development, operations and capabilities as well
the ship, it's systems, and it's history. It would be easy to spend a fun week
diving into all the rabbit holes. It is one of the greatest sites on the
internet if you are interested in the topic. Highly recommended!

------
lykr0n
Fascinating that they had Fire and Forget Anti Ship missiles in WWII. I
thought that stuff emerged in the 50s. Makes you wonder how far ahead some of
the stuff in the Military is that we don't know about.

